# Natures Variety limited ingredient



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I have my dog on Natures Variety limited ingredient. I rotate between the lamb and turkey. This food has completely cleared up the itching and skin but he is most of the time constipated and when hese not he has mash stool. He always has horrible gas and belches. I am starting to worry that there is something really not agreeing with him in the food. He has been on the food for over 3 months. He has allergies to kelp,duck,pork,white potato,carrots,oatmeal,barley and corn. I have tried wellness limited Ingredient and he did horrible orange mash stools and have tried the Natural balance and he pooped like crazy and was starving all the time. I am paying $90.00 a bag and still have two full bags I have to use up. His skin and coat has never looked better but stools arnt good. What do you think I should do.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

how much does your dog weigh? how much do you feed? NV is a bit rich even their LID formulas, you might want to try cutting back some and see if that makes difference in poop.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

He weighs 48Ib and gets 1 and a quarter cup morning and night. He is a year and a half and is a very active bull terrier cross. He is a bit under weight.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Hmm, I was going to say that seems like too much for a 48 lb dog, but if you think he's underweight, perhaps he's not utilizing the food like he should. Have you tried adding digestive enzymes to the food to increase absorption?


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I give my other dog digestive enzymes but it wouldnt work for Charlie as it contains oatmeal.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

dont think that is the cause, because rich food certainly would not cause constipation. I think the op needs to look fora food other than NV that satisfies his dogs allergy problems...
how about nature's variety salmn has some pork though. 90 dollars a bag is insane..
Nature's Variety Instinct Grain-Free Kibble: Salmon Meal Formula for Dogs | Nature's Variety


Unosmom said:


> how much does your dog weigh? how much do you feed? NV is a bit rich even their LID formulas, you might want to try cutting back some and see if that makes difference in poop.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Its got pork, carrots and kelp in the salmon formula all of which he is allergic to.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

enzymes have oatmeal? I use prozyme and it doesent have anything besides the enzymes and pineapple


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I give digest aid and it has enzimes but oatmeal. I dont want to have to give additives. Charlie never had gas like this before or belching. I feel like if I am spending that kind of money on a bag of food you shouldnt have to add anything.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

enzymes arent additives, they are essential nutrients present in natural state that are destroyed during extrusion process. Some companies will try to add them back into kibble, but the amount it usually too small to make significant difference, so I always recommend adding them yourself. 

Another food that comes to mind is Nutrisca, its potato and grain free
DOGSWELL® NUTRISCA® Grain Free Potato Free Premium Dog Food


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I have my dog on Natures Variety limited ingredient. I rotate between the lamb and turkey. This food has completely cleared up the itching and skin but he is most of the time constipated and when hese not he has mash stool. He always has horrible gas and belches. I am starting to worry that there is something really not agreeing with him in the food. He has been on the food for over 3 months. He has allergies to kelp,duck,pork,white potato,carrots,oatmeal,barley and corn. I have tried wellness limited Ingredient and he did horrible orange mash stools and have tried the Natural balance and he pooped like crazy and was starving all the time. I am paying $90.00 a bag and still have two full bags I have to use up. His skin and coat has never looked better but stools arnt good. What do you think I should do.


I am not a big NV fan personally but many are. Maybe it's time to go back to a classic less complicated food. Considering your dog' allergies the only thing that comes to mind is California Natural Chicken and Rice


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> enzymes arent additives, they are essential nutrients present in natural state that are destroyed during extrusion process. Some companies will try to add them back into kibble, but the amount it usually too small to make significant difference, so I always recommend adding them yourself.


Modern low temperature water/liquid (cold extrusion =<60C) extrusion does not deactivate most enzymes, the proteins (enzymes are proteins) peaks around 45C. As you say, enzymes can also be added after the fact and there is no limit to how potent the manufacturer can do it.

Thing is that it is kind'a hard telling which products are good and who are the not so good ones in this respect, unless it is an old school classic extruded food.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

from what I recall enzymes are broken down at the temperature of 118 degrees F or higher. Most kibble is extruded at 220-340 F. Obviously the body produces some of its own, but I feel like its not enough to help the breakdown of processed, grain heavy foods. But I agree that manufacturer should list the active enzymes and probiotics at the time of packaging.

also as far as I can tell there are no added enzymes in NV based on the ingredient list.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> from what I recall enzymes are broken down at the temperature of 118 degrees F or higher. Most kibble is extruded at 220-340 F. Obviously the body produces some of its own, but I feel like its not enough to help the breakdown of processed, grain heavy foods. But I agree that manufacturer should list the active enzymes and probiotics at the time of packaging.
> 
> also as far as I can tell there are no added enzymes in NV based on the ingredient list.


Enzymes have peak potency from 40C to 50C (110F to 125F) From there they taper off. New techniques allow for low temperature baking and low temperature extruding. The 220F to 340F you mention is old classic extruding. Obviously many, maybe most, still uses this classic extruding. However, many smaller manufacturers like Fromm uses new technology. Not always easy to find out who.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Just wondering thoughts or opinions on how accurate blood test results are for food allergies. I have had it done on both my dogs.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Evangeline said:


> Just wondering thoughts or opinions on how accurate blood test results are for food allergies. I have had it done on both my dogs.


I've been to two allergy vets who do not use food-allergy tests because they believe there are too many false-positives and -negatives to make them worthwhile.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I bought a bag of natural balance lamb and rice today. Hopefully the food will work. Its lower meat content then I like but I cant be to picky. It has no ingredients he is allergic to and not a bad price. He gets chicken, sardines and eggs for a treat.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Jack Monzon said:


> I've been to two allergy vets who do not use food-allergy tests because they believe there are too many false-positives and -negatives to make them worthwhile.


what d they use


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

What did who use


----------

